# Need Help- printer not printing correct colors



## hippiemade (May 22, 2015)

I have an Epson workforce 30= with a CISS system- I have used it for a long time and now it is printing out wrong colors.
I am trying to print something with a tan background and it prints lavender-
Anyone can help please???


----------

